# Topics > Related topics > Artificial invention >  Automating Invention from Robert Plotkin

## Airicist

Automating Invention, blog on the impact of computer-automated inventing on the future of invention and patent law - automatinginvention.com

Book "The Genie in the Machine: How Computer-Automated Inventing Is Revolutionizing Law and Business", Robert Plotkin, 2009

----------

